# Gaze upon my latest acquisition and weep...



## P. Beck (Apr 5, 2009)

...for yourself, that you are not me.

I've been looking for a MkVI in this kind of condition for a while.  You know. Good enough to still look nice, but not so nice that I'd feel abusive when shooting it.


----------



## dusty (Apr 5, 2009)

She's a beaut!


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## JBS (Apr 5, 2009)

So what's the story behind that thing?  They have quite a history, going back to the late 1880's, manufactured up until the early 1960's.

Something that ran for so long, year after year and decade after decade with such an extensive service lineage is quite a machine, and quite rare.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks in excellent condition. 

That's a rare find.  Congrats !!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Too cool bro, me likey! ;)


----------



## P. Beck (Apr 5, 2009)

All matching part numbers and proof marks.  Just got it today.  Trying to run down some history on it starting with the serial number and working forward.

It's a fine example of a Webley Mk VI, in .455 Webley, one of the most widely issued service revolvers. This is to service revolvers what the 1911 was to automatics.

The original 262 grain load had a MV of about 650 fps, ME 420 ft lb. The light powder charge made it a mild shooter, while the heavy conical bullet gave good penetration and was judged superior to the .45 Colt in the Thompson-Lagarde tests.


----------



## JBS (Apr 5, 2009)

P. Beck said:


> All matching part numbers and proof marks.  Just got it today.  Trying to run down some history on it starting with the serial number and working forward.
> 
> It's a fine example of a Webley Mk VI, in .455 Webley, one of the most widely issued service revolvers. This is to service revolvers what the 1911 was to automatics.
> 
> The original 262 grain load had a MV of about 650 fps, ME 420 ft lb. The light powder charge made it a mild shooter, while the heavy conical bullet gave good penetration and was judged superior to the .45 Colt in the Thompson-Lagarde tests.




So a round just big enough to punch a hole in you, expand and knock you down, but maybe just slow enough not to go clean through.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2009)

Combat handgun? Pshaw! No tritium sights, trigger job, rubber grips, it isn't painted tan or OD, can't mount a light or laser on it....

It'll never work.



Nice piece!


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive been after one of those for many years now!

Beautiful weapons!

Congrats!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 6, 2009)

I watched a half dozen of those get gas axed at Henderson airfield one day, I almost cried.  All the Solomon Islanders were handing back their weapons for cash, everything came out of the woodwork from .50 M2 barrels rusted as fuck to Garands and .45s that were in surprisingly good condition after being left behind or lost in the J.  Never got my Japanese samurai sword though, told the local kids I'd pay them US$300 and a dozen rat packs if they brought one in.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, no one else has asked... I gotta know.  How much did that beauty set you back??

It is in great shape from the pic.

You have to post a range report when you shoot it.





p.s. make sure you chamber the right rounds in it.... Just ask Pardus, he'll tell you..
(This is too easy)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 6, 2009)

Range report on that nice looking revolver. 

I love revolvers, first weapon I carried on duty was one.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 6, 2009)

A fuckin Webley, how cool! Lucky bastard.


----------



## hoepoe (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Congrats.

Trigger squeeze, loud bang.....wait....wait...a bit more....wait...and...here it comes.........thump!

Love that 455. Slow, but effective.

H


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2009)

A lot of them for sale here in the US have been converted to fire 45acp, which would certainly make them cheaper to use but ruins them as a historical piece.


----------



## P. Beck (Apr 6, 2009)

91B,

$600


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2009)

Good price.

Here is an article that maybe of interest to you...

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BQY/is_11_51/ai_n15402273/


> Q: I have several early English revolvers made by Trantor, Wilkinson, Hills Patent, Webley Marks 1 & 2, Webley No. 5, Bulldogs and one pre-1900 Colt SAA in 450B. Fiocchi makes ammo for the .455 Mark II and a ".450 Corto" which I call .450 Colt. These are both very short cartridges. I am wondering if Fiocchi loads them to low enough pressures to be used in the pre-1900 handguns? In other words, are they loaded to black powder pressures? I have written them a few times but no reply. They also load some other odd and interesting calibers but I am interested in these first.
> 
> A: It sounds like you have a neat, enviable collection there. Those are some nice guns. I've fired both Fiocchi .455 and .450 Corto (.450 Short) with good results from English Webleys and Bulldogs. One caveat is the condition of the gun. Guns designed for black powder often have greater headspace and barrel/cylinder gaps with a little endshake thrown in for good measure. This is necessary to keep the revolver from "fouling out" as the black powder residue builds up. If these tolerances are excessive, smokeless powder loads can beat up the gun in short order. Personally, I no longer shoot smokeless powder ammo in guns originally made for black powder; but the .450 should be gentle enough for older guns if they're in good condition. Have a gunsmith look them over if you're in doubt. The .450 can be fired in guns chambered for the .455 Webley.
> 
> I'll bet some of your guns have a "Nitro Proof" mark, which is a tiny crown over NP mark. Those guns, if safe to shoot, would be safe to shoot with the Fiocchio ammo.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 6, 2009)

only place I've seen one of those before this thread was in Call of Duty


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 7, 2009)

Shotgun News had an article a few issues back IIRC.. about that exact weapon... Gotta go did it out now


----------



## x SF med (Apr 7, 2009)

P. Beck - go play in a dumpster, you bastige...  You didn't buy me one of those toys?  Thank you, Bravo Foxtrot....:doh::eek:

Beautiful.


----------

